# some blurry pictures



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

theres a albino kingsnake, a hognose, a banded No Solicitation Allowed and an emperor scorpian


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

even with the blurry pics nice collection man


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

really nice collection, you some good looking reptiles


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yea what i do i have try to keep healthy, i kinda wanna get another chameleon but iunno if i ahve room right now


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice collection


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

neat collection. i've always been a fan of hognose snakes


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cool.

Hognoses seem to be all the rage at the moment for some reason. Can't figure out why. But they keep on popping up in everyone's convos and pics and such, heh.

Not that I'm complaining. I think they're fantastic snakes. Look like lil' rattlers almost! Wish I could get some. But alas no room, money or time for 'em.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i got mine for 100 shipping included, its a pretty sweet lil baby


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

for sure thats a good deal to nice pick up, i was thinking of getting a pair of them a little while ago


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

looks go0d man....go0d work :nod:


----------

